# No spark & pulse on 1,2&4



## bigrak (Dec 13, 2011)

I have used the search first before posting this.
I have a 1997 Maxima Se 5 speed . no spark and injector pulse on cyl. 1,2 & 4. Swapped coils and Changed both crank sensors . I tried another ECM and but no go. Any help? Thank you.


----------

